# Rear lower bumper grill molding filler



## bullmastiff135 (Apr 9, 2012)

I am wanting to buy this rear lower bumper molding trying to get rid of the rear dull look but I guess the question is do I just removed the half looking cover and bolt this right up ?????

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Just an observation, because I had looked at the very same piece. I don't believe you can just pop it on... if you take a closer look at the entire bumper on the RS Cruze it actually has a recessed crevice mid way down where this piece actually rests in. I suspect you would have to heavily mod the existing bumper to to apply this molding. .02

As a suggestion... since you have the same thought I do on the plainness of the existing bumper & that would be to go with a diffuser or other solution that would be placed over the existing bumper. I just have not found one I like to make my mod.


----------



## bullmastiff135 (Apr 9, 2012)

Well I was thinking that the rear bumper is a two piece the lower part is removable. I seen a Rear Diffuser on eBay it looks like the same style of installing [h=1][/h]


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Yea that is what I was referring to... the diffusers on eBay, but what concerned me with those is the exhaust tip issue that the mufflers down position may actually deform the add-on over time. Just looked up another pic of the RS & you can see a real significant difference in the molding you are looking at.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

That is for a RS bumper not a regular Cruze bumper. It will not work on your bumper.


----------

